
Archaological Work of the H Language - ThisIsMeUserA
https://github.com/Btup/H-lang
======
ThisIsMeUserA
I am ready to implement the forgotten H language here:
[http://dcoj.wmh3.com/cscos/h/](http://dcoj.wmh3.com/cscos/h/) Feel free to
join me or add suggestions to my implementation.

